# bike rack for closet



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

I am looking for a bike rack for a closet in my apartment next year. The closet's not all that big, and I attached a floor plan. I want to hang my 2 bikes vertically but the catch is that we obviously can't drill any holes in the walls. The first choice would be to just put a couple hooks and hang them that way, but that's out of the question. The ceiling's about 10 feet, probably. Any suggestions?


----------



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

Why not something like this? I just got one and they work very well. Sturdy adn easy to hang the bikes on:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24019&subcategory_ID=6600


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome! that's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks very much.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Hard to explain, but easy to do...*

In a closet, I'd just screw a couple of big hooks into a wall stud, then fill the holes with spackle and a dot of paint when I moved out. Won't hurt anything, it's cheap and effective and they'll never see it on the inspection.
But if I didn't want to do that, I'd get two lengths of 2x4, cut them to fit, and build something like this: https://www.comfortchannel.com/images/BikeRackAction_Hero1.jpg
You could hang as shown, or screw hooks into the vertical board and hang the bikes by the front wheel.


----------

